# Fitting 25mm tires on MXL with Campy Centaur brakes?



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi all,

I'm basically done the build of my MXL. I'm having one small problem though. I've got used wheels with CXP33 rims on Centaur hubs I bought from eBay. When I put the wheel in the rear dropouts it clears the brakes, but only just barely. The top of the tire rubs on the non-drive side brake arm ever so slightly when I apply the rear brake. It appears the wheel may be slightly dished to the non-drive side. Is that possible? Is anyone else running 25mm tires on their MXL? Do they fit ok? I've got a ton of clearance on the front fork, but the rear is a little too tight for me tastes. I get a slight whirrrrrr when braking. Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I currently run the 24 Vittoria Paves on my MXL and have had the larger 27 versions installed too with no prob. Granted that is with Dura Ace and not Centaur, but I don't think that should matter. Sounds like you've got a wonky wheel? Are you saying the actual tire is touching the inside of the brake arm?


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

kjmunc said:


> I currently run the 24 Vittoria Paves on my MXL and have had the larger 27 versions installed too with no prob. Granted that is with Dura Ace and not Centaur, but I don't think that should matter. Sounds like you've got a wonky wheel? Are you saying the actual tire is touching the inside of the brake arm?


Yes, but only when the brake is applied. At rest its got about 1mm clearance. But its only touching the non-drive side arm. The drive side arm never touches...

It just seems odd that the front has so much more clearance than the rear. 

Eric


----------



## djetelina (Oct 9, 2007)

*25's do vary in size*

Was using a pair of Bontrager 700x25's till I wore them out. They were OEM and fit my Trek 5200 (Ultegra brakes) just perfect.

Decided to go with Michelin Krylion 700x25's. The Michelin 700x25's were LOT's bigger in diameter than the Bontragers. The Michelins created a "rub groove" in my carbon frame (junction of BB & Seat Stay) that now allows me to continue using the Michelin's. 

Actually the Michelin and Bontrager 25's are equally great tires. Just vary in size.....


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

This doesn't sound like a dish issue but simply a clearance issue. Regardless, you should probably check the dish on your wheel with the correct tool. Regarding the clearance issue, turning your dropout screws clockwise in order to get the wheel as close to the frame as possible, essentially placing your wheel as close to the edge of your dropouts as possible....this should open up a bit of extra clearance between the top of your wheel/tire and your brake.

Interestingly, I run 25c tires on my Century TSX and the tire/wheel will often rub on the bottom of my fork crown when I stand on climbs, but the clearance on the rear is fine.

Good luck

EM3


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*good to know*



kjmunc said:


> I currently run the 24 Vittoria Paves on my MXL and have had the larger 27 versions installed too with no prob. Granted that is with Dura Ace and not Centaur, but I don't think that should matter. Sounds like you've got a wonky wheel? Are you saying the actual tire is touching the inside of the brake arm?


cause when I take mine to Belgium some April I want to run with those 27 Pave Tubs
and I have DA on mine


----------



## hroch (Jul 9, 2008)

The quick way to check for dishing issues is to insert the wheel the other way- with the cogs to the non drive side.. My '87 Strada has a rear brake bridge very close to the wheel, only about 1/4" clearance with 23mm Vittria Rubino Pro.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*there really is only 1 tire*

for an MXL
Vittoria Paves
they come in 24 or 27


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm running Vittoria Rubino Pro 2's in black at the 25mm size so I'd think if the Paves fit the rubino's would too. Wondering if the brake bridge is just too low for me to run these? That would suck... Any chance I can tweak/raise the beight of the rear brakes somehow? 

Eric


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

I ran continental gatorskins 28mm for a while and they fit fine.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

ECF said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm basically done the build of my MXL. I'm having one small problem though. I've got used wheels with CXP33 rims on Centaur hubs I bought from eBay. When I put the wheel in the rear dropouts it clears the brakes, but only just barely. The top of the tire rubs on the non-drive side brake arm ever so slightly when I apply the rear brake. It appears the wheel may be slightly dished to the non-drive side. Is that possible? Is anyone else running 25mm tires on their MXL? Do they fit ok? I've got a ton of clearance on the front fork, but the rear is a little too tight for me tastes. I get a slight whirrrrrr when braking. Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


Eric,

Im having similar issues as you..and I didn't realized about it until moments ago!
as a result, the Record 11 brake arms are silverish now rather than black  

Adjusting the rear dropout adjustment screws doesn't seem to increase the gap between the brake arms and tires.
Though one thing i notice is by putting additional "spacers" at the bridge attached to the rear brake does somewhat increase the distance between the brake arms and the tires, not sure if anyone has ever done that before.

FYI..im on Conti Competition 22mm tubular tires.
Any ideas?

cheers.


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

Maverick said:


> Eric,
> 
> Im having similar issues as you..and I didn't realized about it until moments ago!
> as a result, the Record 11 brake arms are silverish now rather than black
> ...


Hey, Maverick.. I ended up making an angled spacer to put between the brake bridge and the brake body to tilt the brake upward and away from the wheel. All I did was grind down a correctly sized washer so that it was angled, but not too thin. I didn't need much of an angle so it helped a lot. I now have about 2mm of clearance between the brake and the tire even with the brakes applied. I'm not sure this is a good long-term solution but it helped me prevent further damage to my tires. I had actually worn a small groove in my new rear tire in less than 200 miles so I had to do something quick before I had a blowout. The only problem I have is that since its a smooth washer the brake body pivots too easily and doesn't stay centered over the wheel as much as I'd like. I'm hoping to fix that with a new spacer made from a knurled washer, but haven't gotten around to it yet. 

HTH,

Eric


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*pics please?*

I'm interested to see exactly what you guys are experiencing. I'm not having any issues but would like to know what it looks like.


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

Here's a pic I posted to a different thread on the subject...

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165053&d=1242173817


----------

